# Bowfin



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

this looks like another fish i would like to try for in 2006. any infomation on how to catch and were to catch would be helpful.

thanks
Evan


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Usually they are caught using tactics that you would use for largemouth bass. Thats how I got mine and I hear bass fisherman talking about them alot. Michigan seems to have more of them than in Ohio but you can catch them along the shoreline of lake erie and decently far up some of the tributaries. If you actually wanted to target the species, I'd head to a smaller lake in Mi.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Live baits are by far the most productive.But as Coolwater points out
they are ussually had while fishing for other species such as bass,on 
lures,ect.Since theres no sure-fire way of targeting bowfin,there 
dose not seem to be any specific methods to catch them specificly.
Your best bet at getting on them is to fish lake with a large popula-
tion of bowfin to maximize chances!

Lucky for us in NE OH as this region of the state seems to be a bowfin 'stronghold'!There are a number of lakes that have very 
good populations and some large fish.The best place to start 
looking for them would be Mogadore Res.or Springfield Lake for 
both size and numbers!All of the Portage Lakes contain 'fins but 
are very rare,but not unheard of.Summit Lake has a sizable bowfin
population as dose the OH Canal and Nesmith Lake.I witnessed 3 in 
a row caught at Summit one time!Another lake that has a number 
of them as well,is Luna Lake in Clinton.But unfortunately is a private 
lake.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

my buddie caught one in a lake in michagan, i believe it was called cold water but cant quite remeber, but that lake is over populated with them and gar, if you like both thats a good bet


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

ok darn i was hopeing to catch one this year but if i would have to go to Mi i guess i won't be catching one


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

man i really need to fish Mogadore every one keeps telling me too and it has bowfin awesome.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Caught one years ago in East Harbor, Lake Erie, at the State Park.The bass toury guys catch them up there still.Also Rendoe Bay Provincial Park in Ontario Canada[Lake Erie]lots of largemouth There to.East Harbor is a good bet.Try nightcrawlers,minnows,or crankbaits.Mine came on a piece of worm fished near the bottom..My Unlce used to tell my stories about when he was a kid fishing out there.Big cats, big bowfins,he called them dogfish & big rockbass.Oh yeah,& big RATS.!!If you know any bass tournament guys or a bait store they hang out at ask them about bowfins & Lake Erie.The Rod Makers Shoppe in Strongsville might have some info.First fish I caught with visable teeth.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

ice fishing mogadore one time at night off of congress lake rd. and had one jump through a hole in the ice about ten yards away..... I walked over and picked it up had no idea what it was.... that was about 10 years ago... I have caught several in houghton lake in michigan!!!! they are strong and slimy!


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

wierd story about the one jumping through the ice


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Ice-You are definately correct about bowfin in the East Harbor.
During one of our CAG(Carp Anglers Group) outings at the EH about
three years ago.A guy who specialized in fly-fishing for carp caught
a massive bowfin during the outing,on the fly gear!He also had a few
nice carp!Had the bowfin up in the shallows near the causeway that
splits East and Middle Harbors!


----------



## OLD BOAT (Oct 20, 2005)

i caught several in wills creek spillway using a slipsinker rig with crawler and also with minnow have caught as many as 7 in 1 day great fighters all were 22"-24" ill try to discribe the rig a bell sinker stopped by a tiny splitshot 18" above a #6 hook caught most in august when the water in the spillway was real low hope this helps


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Speaking of creeks...I have been told that Killbuck Creek is
suppose to have its sare of bowfin as well?


----------



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

In the spring time i catch alot of bowfin in the tuscarawas river.If youd like to get together and go sometime let me know.I also have a couple other spots as well.It is not unlikely to catch dozens of these where i go.I recently also started gar fishing in these spots as well.I have landed 4 thus far.The gar are not as plentiful as the bowfin or atleast i havent caught them as much as the bowfin but they are def. there.GeorgeIf your interested email me at [email protected]


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Check out the documents on this page: http://www.epa.state.oh.us/dsw/document_index/psdindx.html. Hours of reading enjoyment about your favorite stream. Also a nice source for seeing your tax dollars at work. Some fish samplings are dated, but gives an idea of what lives where.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i know the tuscarawas river is FULL of bowfin and any of the many backwater lakes that are attached to the tusc river. i know one lake in particular where i can catch literally hundreds in a days time. they hit on chicken livers, live and dead creek chubs and a assortment of bass lures. i catch big ones 22-30 inchers are common. if you ever want to catch a few bowfins yell at me. :B


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

tuscriverfisher and tcba1987....I was wondering if you guys could
recommend any good bank fishing access in your parts of the Tusc?


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

There are bowfin in Killbuck, yes. Caught several few years ago when I used to fish it a lot more than I have lately. Down around the Force Road area between Wooster and Shreve.
Good fighters, but wouldn't wanna eat one. Prehistoric fish, too. The Cleveland Museum of Natural Science (not sure that is correct name) had (still has?) a live aquarium with one, much prettier than the ones I've pulled out of Killbuck. Mouth full of spiny little teeth, don't go thumbing 'em.
Have a friend from Michigan who used to catch them up there, calls them dogfish.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

i caught my share of bowfins in the beach city dam and the bolivar damn. Im usually fishing for flats with large shiners.


----------



## tuscriverfisher (Jun 29, 2005)

Yes no problem.Best spots on the tusc. all of it ...lol i usually fish the falls by the water treatment plant and a place they call twin lakes.Twin lakes is basically just a back water but there are literally tons to be caught!!And as far as eating them they are edible even though i have not tried them but there are some recipes on http://www.websitetoolbox.com/tool/mb/gassbag also some good information on gar and bowfin.If you ever wanna get out and catch some let me know.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Tusc- Thanks for the information!..I was mainly asking for good
access for carpfishing purposes  rather then bowfin.But I can
definately go for bowfin and gar!You ever happen to fish for carp
in your area of the river?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Beach City Dam on the sugarcreek is loaded with carp.


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

u got that right fishing marshall. theres so many u can snag them. ever reel in a 30lb carp sideways???? lol


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep! Alot of carp at Beach City!But something about that place 
that I find creepy....esspecially around that dam/spillway building
there


----------



## firetiger (Jul 24, 2004)

i dont like it either when theres 10 cars parked and nobody around as far as the eye can see. and i dont think im going to look for them.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey thanks again for the help.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

ive been told theres alot of GAYS and druggies up there, BE CAREFUL you might see something that you dont want to see if you go looking for them. LOL


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL! Beach City is probably their new 'retreat' since they have 
been 'cracking' down on that crowd at Nimmisila!And I will say
that one could certinly do what they wanted at Beach City,as
everytime I have ever been there the place seems totaly 
deserted!I don't even want to know what goes on at that
place!


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

nasty thats all i can say


----------



## MadDad (Jun 9, 2005)

I've gone there several times and have never been bothered, other than the time this drunk dude and his girlfriend and kid came down the steps to fish. I was on the far side of the spillway. They start walking down the side of the spillway nearest to the parking lot, the drunk guy falls down onto the grass/mud just a few steps from the stairs. He isnt getting up after a few minutes, and the kid starts walking over to me, so I head over to see if he needs help. Here, he had slipped off the edge of the concrete apron where its about 6 inches or so above the ground, and broke his ankle. He is holding his leg up and his ankle is at some weird un-natural position. So I had to help him up all them steps, with his girlfriend on his other side, and 2 or 3 times his foot hit the steps and he would scream like a banshee. This was very early on a Sunday morning, the guy smelled like he just stepped out of the bar.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Mad--I bet that was a sight!...lol..Those stairs are dangerous 
enough when sober!I bet there has been a number of 'accidents' 
on them?


----------



## Primus (Jul 6, 2005)

_this looks like another fish i would like to try for in 2006. any infomation on how to catch and were to catch would be helpful.

thanks
Evan_

If you live close to Stow, try Silver Springs off of Call Road (I think). I've picked up bowfin 4 or 5 times over the last two years. Like everyone is saying- alot of times they are caught unintentionally while bassin' or catfishing. Good fighters and nasty teeth. (Of course, avoid women with these attributes).


----------



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

yea payara as other people have mentioned the killbuck is always good for Bowfin, you can also catch your share of carp too.after fishing it for years i dont think any one spot is any bettter for bowfin. I always seem to catch them, good fighters for when the pike arent biting.....good luck


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Cowburner...What are some of the best locations to fish Killbuck?
In general?

Thanks!


----------



## cowburner (Dec 8, 2004)

I like fishing the killbuck at south end of wooster, right next to water treatment place. They let the fishermen park down in the grass right next to bidge at waters edge. Then theres the killbuck marsh/wildlife area a few miles south of wooster, plenty of spots down there to fish. Killbuck runs right through it. Another good spot is off st rt 83 at holmes county/wayne county line turn west and river is just down road at bridge. Make sure you bring your skeeter spray if you go down there though. Lots of good fishing in the killbuck. Pike,Bowfin,saugeye,smallmouth,carp,catfish


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Cowburn--Thanks Alot for the great information!Good fishing 
too you!


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah thanks for all the info


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Try hitting up Mogadore if you catfish it enough you will get one. It seems like we usually get them when just using crawlers. I have also seen bowfin caught while bassfishing at night on top . I also know Silver Springs also has them as" Primus said". Somehow bowfin are in there along with a few gar .Somebody who fishes erie probably got bored and brought some back .

good fishin


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

What and where is this Silver Springs?I have a feeling I
already know..but to be sure?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Can anybody answer the question in my last post  Thanks!


----------

